# Rockwell 37-220 6" jointer



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

Found this jointer local to me for $200. Planning to go look at it soon, it has a 1/2 HP motor. Seems like good old iron...comments?


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

I've always been told the Rockwell days where when delta didn't suck, thats really all i have to offer on it. But typically if they've had some care the old tools with some TLC are far superior than what you could run out and get thats been been made in the past 20 years (for the most part, exceptions to that of course)


----------



## PaperJam (Jul 31, 2010)

ChiknNutz said:


> Found this jointer local to me for $200. Planning to go look at it soon, it has a 1/2 HP motor. Seems like good old iron...comments?


I have this same jointer (inherited from my father-in-law). After moving it from Iowa to Kansas I did a tune up on it and it is now the highest quality tool in my shop. I bought a shopfox mobile base for it because it is VERY heavy.

If it's in good shape it is well worth $200 even if it needs some adjusting.

By the way - mine was built in the 60's


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

This one is supposed to be somewhere in the 60s as well, but I've looked up pix of it and to me it looks like it might be from the 70s, but am not sure. In any case, I plan to go look at it today or tomorrow, and unless it's a POS, will likely come home with it.


----------



## PaperJam (Jul 31, 2010)

Looks just like mine except the colorful guards.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

I've got one and it works just fine. Mine's from the 70's. No complaints.


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

Well, went and picked it up tonight, along with a Ridgid R4330 planer...both for $440. The planer looks like new for the most part, the jointer seems like it may need some spit and polish, but looks to be in decent working order. The guy's also got a sweet Powermatic 14" bandsaw with a 2" riser and Kreg fence for $800, but these were all I felt I could justify now.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice, i have the craftsman version of that planer, some outfeeds and its pretty rare ya get snipe. Also the depth stops are great, mine was dead on out of the box. I always wonder how much weight the granite bottom adds to mine, its a heavy brute.


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Funny, i just picked up the same model jointer yesterday. A little dirtier than yours but looks to be a solid machine.


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

Based on the serial number, this appears to be a 1970 model. It's missing a couple things here and there, but nothing too significant as far as I can tell. I of course could not wait to use it, so 90'd the fence and ran a couple pcs of SPF (dimensional lumber) thru it and the outfeed table was a little low and the blades need to be sharpened. Other than that, seems to work fine but time will tell.


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

ChiknNutz said:


> Based on the serial number, this appears to be a 1970 model. It's missing a couple things here and there, but nothing too significant as far as I can tell. I of course could not wait to use it, so 90'd the fence and ran a couple pcs of SPF (dimensional lumber) thru it and the outfeed table was a little low and the blades need to be sharpened. Other than that, seems to work fine but time will tell.


I know it's an old thread. How did you date the serial number?


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

There are a few sites to help you out. 

http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=698&tab=5

new_posts


----------



## RandJoe (Jan 15, 2018)

*Replacement parts for the 37-220 jointer*



PaperJam said:


> I have this same jointer (inherited from my father-in-law). After moving it from Iowa to Kansas I did a tune up on it and it is now the highest quality tool in my shop. I bought a shopfox mobile base for it because it is VERY heavy.
> 
> If it's in good shape it is well worth $200 even if it needs some adjusting.
> 
> By the way - mine was built in the 60's


Am I able to get new bars that hold the knives in place for the 37-220-jointer?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

RandJoe said:


> Am I able to get new bars that hold the knives in place for the 37-220-jointer?


You might search this website. The part you are looking for is called a gib. https://www.ereplacementparts.com/s...n_description=1&search_type=1&keywords=37-220


----------

